# Is An Older Russo #2 wood/coal  Worth Selling?



## pommi (Jan 11, 2020)

Hello, I have a hardly-used (if at all) Russo number 2 coal/wood stove that I want to sell.  It is from the 1980s and has just sat in a garage all this time.  I have written to Russo in Randolph, MA (where it was purchased) but thought I would ask here.  Thank you for any input.


----------



## ct01r (Jan 12, 2020)

I may sound cheap (I prefer frugal), but anything is worth selling if it's safe.  Someone could use it in a deer camp, in a workshop, garage, etc.  I'd say put it on craigslist with pictures as long as it's still usable.  Curt


----------



## jetsam (Jan 12, 2020)

It has two strikes against it... one is that wood/coal stoves are generally worse at burning either one than a dedicated stove.

The larger problem is that it's a pre-EPA stove, so almost nobody that processes their own wood is going to want it for a heater.

That said, there is still a certain demographic that likes pre-EPA stoves (I can only assume that The Wood Fairy takes care of their wood for them), so you could try to sell it to them, or to someone who wants a backyard firepit.

Failing that, it'll be worth a solid $20 at the scrap yard!


----------



## BIGChrisNH (Jan 14, 2020)

I had no luck selling mine years ago. Ended up giving it away


----------



## pommi (Jan 17, 2020)

Thank you all for your thoughtful responses.  The buyers of my house wanted it so it is included in the sale.  I contacted Russo Stove company in Randolph, MA and they told me to start at $800.00 if I were to sell it.  It was never used.


----------



## bholler (Jan 17, 2020)

pommi said:


> Thank you all for your thoughtful responses.  The buyers of my house wanted it so it is included in the sale.  I contacted Russo Stove company in Randolph, MA and they told me to start at $800.00 if I were to sell it.  It was never used.


800 is an insane price for a stove like that.  It should be 150 to 250


----------



## Holdencoal (Jan 28, 2020)

A Russo #2 is a coal burner.  I’ll be beaten by my better half but if you want to get rid for garage space I might be able to take it off your hands.


----------

